# New Years



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Alright everyone, time to anti up. Lets here your New Years resolution.

Mine, to finish my schooling, and to get back into shape. This desk job has been a killer to my 32 inch waste line.

And oh yeah, I plan on converting ChefTalk to a database driven site. .....


----------



## melina (Nov 6, 2001)

I will leave the job I do and I will come back to Greece with my husband to have a baby.

I hope... 

 

is this good or bad?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I had a 32" waist once. I think I was 9!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Kylew before I went back to school I was in the kitchen and in the gym. I worked out about 1 1/2 a day and I kept a 32 inch waste line until I was about 29. Now I have a tire around my waste like everyone else. 


Melina, database driven is a good thing, a tech thing, but a good thing... Good to see you in the Cafe I was wondering where you have been. If you go back to Greece will you live in Athens?


----------



## melina (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for asking!

Oh I have been working. What else?
I am in Athens for 20 days now! And yes! I will live in Athens not in Santorini


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I want to try to be more patient behind the wheel. I can't stand to be around myself when I drive!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Next year I will try to behave as a professional of Life and not as if I was born yesterday.

Happy New Year to all


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

My new years resolution is to be kinder to Brad.
I am much to hard on myself.

I also want to read more and I want to write a childrens book (with spell check)

I send my love to all my friends here on cheftalk, and I am hoping everyone accomplishes there goals.
cc


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

1. "To pull my pants down and scoot across the ice more often!"
2. To loose 30#.... I'll be happy with 15#
3. Write at least 1 worthwhile posting per day for ChefTalk
4. Read one story per day to the kids
5. Keep my cool with the staff
6. Exercise
7. Use the library instead of Amazon.com
8. Smile... and mean it
9. Rub my wife's feet when she comes home from work... without her asking
10. Find a GREAT job!.... any help with this would be greatly appreciated! Cash paid for the finder!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Lose weight, sure. More than that, I'll be happy to keep the lipids down!

Momo, I drive like you do, but I have no interest in toning it down!  It's the only overt aggression I allow myself.

I would like to lose my fear of rejection and once again take up the battle to get my manuscript published. So far, it's been rejected by some of the top literary agents in the country. 

Finally: get to Italy this summer. Failing that, to the Chef Talk Get-together in Montreal and also spend some time in NYC.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

---I too would like to get back in shape... it was not twelve months ago that I had a 25 inch waist and I miss that... --april--


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I had a 25" waist once. I think I was 4!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

This year was a recovery year for me so for this coming year I would like to continue my excercising and skating. I still have a minimum of 10lbs to lose. After that I would lkike to continue and if possible get back down to my early 20's weight (like that'll happen!)
Also to continue my brain recovery and possibly overcome and use it to forget my past inabilities and use that to forge new abilities and get some things accomplished. I have several ideas and inventions if you will, that I still want to get done. 
And last but certainly not least, to buy a home!!!!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Finish my Master's Project and finally get my diploma
Home repairs
Lower my LDL cholesterol to 130 or below -- I'm at 152 now. I was at 200 same time last year.
Make bread at least once a week.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

1. To slowly and surely make my way on becoming a more patient and better human being.
2. Get a better baking job which will not end up killing me.
3. Accomplish getting a brown belt in kung-fu.
4. Rubbing my hubbie's feet without him having to beg or provide incentives.


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

--kyle w-- Ture... but you're not a seventeen year old girl in high school... it makes a difference... --april--:bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I m so glad we have young people like April here!! :bounce:

They help me control myself 

I have to go because as Rachel would say If Iam not in hurry my carriage will transform into a pumkin again and my dress into tatters !!! 

Happy new year!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

April,

The way I justify over eating is I always eat while I'm working out:crazy: :beer: :crazy: :beer:


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I resolve to slow down. I don't even know if I remember how to do one thing at a time. Multi-tasking is evil.
:bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I resolve to not fly off the handle so quickly (and often)!!!  
I have a temper...like all good chefs!!

Nicko: That chair of yours won't help any...maybe you could send it to me...! I'll take good care of it :lol:

Risa: You impress me, I shall do the same and look great for the Montreal Cheftalk Reunion...but then, I won't need your chair Nicko...

KyleW: You are very likable, no matter what your waistline is!!

Mezzaluna: You better show up at the next Montreal Reunion, _for fear of rejection!_

Jim: I wish hubby resolved your number 9 resolution...maybe I will send him on Cheftalk tonight  

James: I will hold you to YOUR resolution!!! I PROMISE!!!

_P.S.: Oh and I almost forgot this last resolution: I will post another 2000 this year, I ga-ron-tee!_


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Ye, gods, Kimmie! You've put a terrible fear into me. Isn't Montreal on the way to Italy? Hmmmm..... I'll do my best, cherie!


----------



## irene (Dec 28, 2001)

To slow down and not to run after trains and men


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

So many things we all wish for . Remember the final words of advice the Buddha gave to his disciples ,
" DO YOUR BEST "  ::  :bounce: :lips:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm not? I don't know whether to be mad or glad


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Kyle, you are too funny!!!!!


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

---Kyle W---

Well, obviously being a teenage girl has its advantages... not having to work for a living... never having to pay full price when out to eat being served by a young guy... etc. But there's a lot of weird things you wouldn't want to deal with... it's always different for girls in high school than it is for guys... (you gals know what I'm talkin about) Odd double standards. And trust me, the second my waist got bigger than it was people noticed. And they're none to shy about pointing it out. It's no fun having someone tell you that its nice to know even people they "thought" were "perfect" have fat times too... yeah thanks. Who wants to hear that... So, take what you will from this but I'd rather be a guy out of high school any day than stuck where I am. ---april---
ps at least on you own you can look in the mirror and think youre looking kinda chubby and be fine with it...


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

So, how long does anyone reckon these resolutions are going to last?
my resolution: Not to go to back to London this year.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I never make resolutions because I never keep them. But right now (this very minute) I am drinking a lot of water because I haven't been and I should.  

I also keep the aggression in my driving. Two reasons- I don't have other chances to listen to heavy metal, and otherwise I would be driving in the emergency lane attempting to get in when there weren't any cars.  

And when I say listening to heavy metal, I mean with the window rolled down. Sometimes I even flip people off. *GASP!!*

They always deserve it too. Wouldn't my Mother be shocked.  

Okay, maybe I should make a new year's resolution not to exaggerate quite so much....

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

April, what YOU think is what counts!! Anyone who tells you you're having a 'fat day' is not worth paying attention to. 

You just eat right and exercise until you feel HEALTHY, not when your waist measurements are what people tell you they "should" be...




PS: my NY resolution is not to make any resolutions. There's only one way to look and that's UP!! :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Shimmer don't hold back!!!:roll: 
Let it all out


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Rachel, whats with London?
I think you are a mederteranian woman in a Scottish land.

April, Listen to Anneke...This is good advice.
The sooner you learn to love "April" the happier and more content you will be
cc


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I usually resolve not to make any resolutions. I have been remakably successful at it too!
This year though, I was tempted to make a real resolution after a discussion in another thread about usless kitchen gadgets. 
So my resolution is to clear out my kitchen of all the tools I haven't used and likely never will. (Too easy huh?)
Well, how about getting back to the gym after nearly a year off? Yeah, that's much harder. I don't think I'll ever see a 32" waist again. I will settle for a generally healthy body and less flab. (I'm a commute cyclist so the old ticker is in pretty good shape already.)
Happy New Year to all.

By the way, what's this I keep hearing about a Chef Talk powwow in Montreal? When is it and can anybody come or do you have to be invited?

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Of course you're invited, Jock!! We settled on Montreal as a site shortly after the last gathering in October- maybe even before it ended, we were having so much fun! I don't have time to put in the link to that thread, but the invitation is open to Cafe members.


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

---Anneke---

Thanks for the good advice... and I know, but knowing something is true and feeling like it is are two different things. I do appreciate the moral support though...:talk: Thanks again... ---april---


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)




----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Mezzaluna,
Thanks a bunch. As soon as I know when and what duration I will schedule some vacation time. I always enjoy visiting Canada and this event will make it extra special. Do I have to wait till October???

Jock


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I plan to hit either the driving range or course at least once a week so MAYBE I can get my handicap somewhere in the 20's instead alays having to yell FORE to anybody to the right of me. LOL Ouch the truth hurts I suck at golf.hehehehehehehehe


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

CC,
london is too big, too expensive and the pople are too unfriendly. Its full of foreigners which does make it very interesting in terms of shops for food - but they all quickly adopt this 'London' atittude of staring right past you. I did have a really good time, but once a year is plenty. next time I'll go to Amsterdam, Paris, Barcelona or Madrid instead


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

He he

You will need Euros my dear for those countries...

Without Euros, you will be a foreigner there too   

London is the best place on earth.

:bounce:

Let this be my last resolution for the year : To be in London on the 31 of december.


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Athenaeus
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:   
Why don't I believe you???


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Kimmie: I would never have thought you to be quick-tempered but then that's just based on your posts.

April: I learned not to listen to what most people say to me about my weight or appearance. It did hurt lots when people would say I was getting fat and I would only be a size 6 for crying out loud. Then, I'd drop down to a size 2 and I'd be told by some people that I look absolutely ill. I realized then that I'd never be able to please everyone, so I should just please myself. I'm never going to be another one of those stick-thin size 0 Asian girls unless I completely starve myself. I love food too much for that and I like being curvy. It is more important to enjoy life and to be fit and healthy rather than listen to others or to a scale. Throw out your scales for the New Year! They are evil!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Jock the gathering is in late June, so you only have to wait about 6 months. Here's the link to that thread:
cheftalkcafe.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4900&highlight

We hope you can join us! Heck, I hope _I_ can join us....


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Mezzaluna, thank you so much.

Jock


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

---risa---
The original intent for my New Year's Res. was to get me back into shape... I used to do dance but since it's over and I'm still eating the same I've noticed I'm picking up a little flub which isn't really bad...(besides my boyfriend thinks it's cute.) trust me, I'm not one to live and die by a guy but it is nice knowing he loves me even if I'm not what I consider my best. I just want to be a little leaner... my mom and I are starting some fun work out videos to bond... it should be fun... ---april---


----------



## melina (Nov 6, 2001)

I forgot to say that I decided to go back to school. I want to learn american history ( it's smaller than greek history ) and languages. 
I realy want to do this. It's difficult to start reading if you are not used to it. The year that passed I made myself reading for half an hour before going to bed. Now I can read with out distraction for 3-4- hours. I don't care if you laught at me but the only thing I was reading was the "how to use" labels on bottles and boxes.
I read this posts about looks and shape and I deicded to tell you what I think to April mostly because the rest of you are old enought to know. 
Don't think that I criticise myself.
April. If you ever come to NYC ask to see my sister Athenaeus and me. We will have fun anyway, I will show you some special things that have to do with fashion  
We are identical twins we are both in shape and small sizes. You will have two identical people to compare.I hope that before you leave you will remember to say bye to me. Most people forget that I am there too although at your age or a year older 17-18 I participated in a large international campaign of Revlon " the most unforgettable women in the wold".Of course I would do the same things If I were 17.


----------

